# ALPS Aluminum Seats



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Built these for a customer and when he picked them up he ordered three more for himself and a nephew.

Alps reel seat and Alps fighting butt. Last photo is a Phenix reel seat and Phenix carbon hood with EVA grip set and mini foregrip.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice. That double trigger Alps aluminum caught my eye.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Whew! I was hoping this wasn't another bikini ad....

Those are great looking seats and nice job on the design Lance. That blue sure looks good!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Lance, love those builds.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

dang, those look sharp. good work.

Do you have a link to the phoenix carbon hood? I like the look of that.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you build these after mowing
Very nice work Lance,No wonder he order more!


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Very clean rods!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful work Lance, stunning artistry as usual... but I just can't get used to those fore-grips reversed like that...LOL


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Those look great Lance. The blue is stunning. Lots of eye appeal.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice.

-hook


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are way to good looking to fish with.  Very nice work Lance, still waiting on those classes.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Those look awesome Lance!!!!!!!!!!!Wow!!


----------

